

9 Month Old Critical Java Vuln. Still Not Patched in Mac OS X - chaosmachine
http://www.osnews.com/story/21522/9_Month_Old_Critical_Java_Vuln_Still_Not_Patched_in_Mac_OS_X

======
chaosmachine
Proof of concept:
[http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/2009/05/19#CVE-2008-5353.20090...](http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/2009/05/19#CVE-2008-5353.20090519)

It definitely works. I just disabled the Java plugin in Firefox.

~~~
Zev
Yup, same here. I disabled Java in Safari months ago. Haven't noticed a single
website stop working because of it…

